# Fake Yellow top hygetropin



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi i know these are fake ( i havent bought them ) But do they contain any GH to anyones knowledge or are these the Blood pressure drug filled HGH and not worth touching with a barge pole...

Thanks


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Some one in another thread said they were dr lins kit so not originals but would have some gh in


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Righto i just thought due to the burnt in EXP & Batch code they were total bunk with no GH in


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

my mate did had his fake yellow top based, had two ingredients in it, sugar and a drug for treatment for heart attacks.

i posted up a thread about it, should be on UKM search option.

wouldnt touch tribals now. Not even sure legit kits are being made.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> my mate did had his fake yellow top based, had two ingredients in it, sugar and a drug for treatment for heart attacks.
> 
> i posted up a thread about it, should be on UKM search option.
> 
> wouldnt touch tribals now. Not even sure legit kits are being made.


im coming to end of my orig hyge what would you recommend?


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

Wot is country of origin mate iv just f.....g ordered some.???


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> my mate did had his fake yellow top based, had two ingredients in it, sugar and a drug for treatment for heart attacks.
> 
> i posted up a thread about it, should be on UKM search option.
> 
> wouldnt touch tribals now. Not even sure legit kits are being made.


That was the thread i found out about the BP meds. lisoprol or summet just wondered if these where the same, or if anyone is using used these to some success


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Im sure in previous posts its ok considering if the letters spelt BIOTEC in capitals on the yellow tribal lids are ok?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

They are Chinese replicas as far as I am aware


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cant go wrong with original hyges .


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Here's my pics of genuine Dr lins.. biggest difference is the hygetropin text on the vials is green on the genuine ones.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/194408-hygetropin-gh-serum-test.html

In your pics they look blue..


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Just far too many fakes about when it comes to GH

I personally don't feel its worth forking out the cash for any of it,,

For me peps only


----------



## jp125 (Jul 5, 2012)

I have 2 of these kits with same batch number on.

Been doing 5iu ED and all they have done is make me itch.

I have stopped now but will be doing 10iu on Tuesday as im having a GH blood test.

I will post my results but im pretty sure I know what the result will be (£400 plus £100 for the blood test down the drain)


----------



## FARVE (Aug 18, 2013)

Holy **** the internet is small, I just saw you while looking at this post. I'm the guy who told you you have the fake ones on the other site. Yea I'll be looking for your labs next week. Hey did you see the difference in the dna strand yet on yours? That's the giveaway.


----------



## jp125 (Jul 5, 2012)

Well I'm currently sat out sidea doctors in Edgbaston (I'm a bit early) I pinned 10iu at 9am and appointment is at 12. Ill start a new thread as don't want to hi-jack. Will post pics of kit and scan the blood results as soon as I get them......damn I'm itching again, hadn't pinned since last week and almost stopped scratching myself to death


----------



## irishphil (Nov 23, 2013)

I have been taking this product now for more than a year with excellent results. I live in Thailand and have easy access to most Chinese brands. This is the original Hygetropin from Dr. Lin who was one of the chief scientists responsible for the stable 191 amino acid sequence at Gensci for Jintropin.

They are definately NOT fake and the blood serum tests i have seen on most forums have been excellent.

Any low lab test results will almost definately be because of storage issues with resellers.

After splitting with his partners in 2007 Dr. Lin took the original domain with him ( .cn ) and founded Hygene BioPharm , the only lab at present producing high quality hgh in China other than Jintropin.

The reason Lin changed his tops last year to the tribal deign was that so many people were counterfitting his product , often rebranding the cheaper lower quality (.com.cn )

This subject has been discussed many times in previous threads.


----------



## irishphil (Nov 23, 2013)

It is always possible you can get fakes if you do not buy direct from .cn or an official reseller.

Please check out these lab test results posted on UK-M. Yellow tops with Dna tribal design direct from hygetropin. cn.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/194408-hygetropin-gh-serum-test.html

It is without doubt some of the best HGH presently available on the market.


----------



## guilhermearmand (Apr 14, 2015)

Please! help! what do you think about this GH? fake or real?


----------



## guilhermearmand (Apr 14, 2015)

I have just done blood test and they are fake!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

guilhermearmand said:


> I have just done blood test and they are fake!!!!!!!!!!!!


Can you post up your results?


----------

